# Chatroom for Young Adults



## SeanB (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello, I came to this website hoping to find other people my age to talk to, who have similar problems that I have. I've noticed no one uses the chatroom on this website, So, I am curious to know if anyone here would be interested in joining a chatroom to just talk about anything. (If you're wondering - I am 18/M)Please post if you are interested,If there are enough people . . i'll set up a chatroom, or we'll figure something out. Thanks for reading, Sean.Guess not, Oh well.


----------



## hannahcd (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi,I think its a great idea


----------



## SeanB (Dec 15, 2010)

hannahcd said:


> Hi,I think its a great idea


Ahah







, Yay







.I was getting a little







- thought no one wanted to talk to me.


----------



## Jaimee (Sep 10, 2010)

where is the chatroom


----------



## SeanB (Dec 15, 2010)

Jaimee said:


> where is the chatroom


No one was ever interested,







I'm here to talk, Private Message me if you want.


----------

